# Ammo



## Schmitty (Jun 21, 2012)

I just purchased a Taurus Protector 357 revolver. 2" barrel. Going to the gun show in mesa Satureday and plan to pick up some cartridges. For practice, seems like from what I've read, the 38 special cartridge would work. But what grain for practice, considering the short barrel. The brocure that came with the revolver said stay away from +p but I think it was a standard brocure for all taurus revolvers and I'm thinking the 357 model would handle the +p but again, what about the short barrel. So, whats an economy minded cartridge to pick up, and for actual carry (spend a fair amount of time in the desert, out pretty far, few humans) what should I use. A 357 cartridge is ok but what grain?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally, you are not going to like the recoil of the .357 Magnum in that small platform. At least I did not like shooting a friend of mine's. He had some .38 Special +P's that were not too bad.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Any .38 should work fine, +P or not. I have never heard of +P .357 and certainly wouldnt want to shoot one if they existed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"What grain for practice?"
I assume that you're referring to bullet weight.

First, I suggest that, as a beginner, you do not want to start out shooting .357 Magnum cartridges. Your hand will hurt, and you will develop a severe flinch.
Yes, .38 Special cartridges will fit, and will work correctly.
No, you do not want .38 Special +P cartridges, for the same reason that you should not yet try .357 Magnum rounds.

What you want are the "softest-shooting" .38 Special rounds.
They're great for learning how to shoot, and they're OK for self-defense, too.

I strongly suggest that you find _158-grain_, .38 Special, _low-velocity_ ammunition.
Slow, heavy bullets deliver recoil that's more like a slow push than a sharp jab.
They're easy to control, and easy to learn with.

If you try to go all macho, you won't learn anything except how to miss.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Winchester White box .38 spc available at Wal Mart ...reasonable priced, soft shooting and plentiful......JJ


----------

